# Hi everyone!



## ChingChuan (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi!

I am ChingChuan and I live in the Netherlands. I've been training Pencak Silat Setia Hati for almost a year now. 

Well, I really don't know what to write next, so I guess I'll just post this and see what happens... .


----------



## JBrainard (Mar 20, 2007)

Ave.
Write whatever you want, everyone around here is pretty cool.
See you in the forums...


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Drac (Mar 20, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## MJS (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello ChingChuan, welcome to MT ... happy posting!


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## HKphooey (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MetalStorm (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Kacey (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## stickarts (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## matt.m (Mar 20, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy! This is truly a Friendly Forum, so hope you find posting fun, as I have.


----------



## Laurentkd (Mar 21, 2007)

welcome to the site! Enjoy!


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## Carol (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome!  Great to see another Silat player on board :wavey:


----------



## exile (Mar 25, 2007)

Good to have you with us, CC. This is a great board with a lot of very knowledgeable FMA people. I'm sure you're enjoy posting here.


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------



## kempo-vjj (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome!!!


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Apr 8, 2007)

_:asian:__Welcome to MT! 
_


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to MT, ChingChuan!


----------

